# Reptile One SolarFlare Fan Heater



## kewxedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Guys, 
I visited a reptile shop earlier and noticed these on the shelves - do any of you have one? If so, what do you make of it - is it worth it?

I'm tempted to get one - not as the main UVB source - but for the basking spot/heat dispersal mainly - any good?

Reptile One SolarFlare Fan Heater 35W


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Never used them but look rather smart.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, regardless of misprinting/wrong info, I can confirm that our tests show that this emits NO u.v at all! The clue is in the instructions. It says to simply visit a hardware store and replace the lamp with a G10 off the shelf lamp,,,,if only it was that easy,

My main concern and I have written about this problem in P.R.K is that the idea is all wrong! Why would you want too blow warm air all around the viv???how can that achieve a stable thermo and u.v gradient. It's simply impossible.

Please have a look and feel of the product, but I would think hard before purchase.

Two main points of issue

No u.v.at all
Blows warm air around the enclosure making the whole enclosure a single temp.

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## kewxedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Two main points of issue
> 
> No u.v.at all
> Blows warm air around the enclosure making the whole enclosure a single temp.
> ...


Hi John,
When I first saw this on the shelves - it did cross my mind that the entire viv would become a single temp.... but I just assumed it was me not thinking it through properly...

Matt


----------



## kewxedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Seems these aren't popular then?


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

surely a 20w isn't going to blow that much air around and alter temps in a large 6ft viv,it'll just help with background temps,some snakes are known for ri this has to help stabilise it surely??


----------

